# Your favourite Bach organ piece?



## MisterMusicMan (Jul 31, 2009)

What is your favourite Bach organ piece?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

upper half of a liver


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Eight Little Preludes and Fugues. I have the score for these and they are charming. I am unable to find the BWV numbers for certain, but I believe they 553 through 560. If I must pick one it would be the one in E minor (BWV 555?). It has a lovely melody.

Larger organ works seem muddled to me - too reverberating and cacophonous.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Like the Passacaglia & Fugue, BWV 582 and Pastorale, BWV 590.
Also like the Schubler Chorales, some of them are very pretty - really I am still pretty new to Bach on the organ though so this could all change pretty rapidly.


----------



## franz (Sep 28, 2010)

Toccata and Fugue in D minor for me, amazing piece!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Prelude & Fugue (St. Anne) BWV 552 ... 
Has been a favorite of mine to play, too.


----------



## PicklePepperPiper (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm quite particular to his left kidney.


----------



## TWhite (Feb 23, 2010)

Though I don't know the BVW numbers, I'm pretty partial to the Passacaglia and Fugue in c minor, the Toccata and Fugue in C Major and the "Fugue a la Gigue". 

Tom


----------



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

*Bach's Toccata*



Ilovemsuic said:


> What is your favourite Bach organ piece?


Undoubtedly the Toccata and Fugue in D Minor BWV 565


----------

